# Best Way To Get Duncan To Open Up



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- Contrary to popular belief, Tim Duncan is actually a pretty interesting, talkative guy. It's just a matter of catching him at the right time and bringing up the right subject.
> 
> And if the subject is classic cars, Duncan -- who collects them and plans to collect more -- is a virtual motormouth.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime


----------

